# Another LTC question



## Bassfever (Jan 4, 2007)

Where does your ID card come from when your approved? I didnt know if the local PD did there own or they all come from one location.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

MIRCS sends them out. Some Dept's have thier own printers.


----------



## Bassfever (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you,

I did a search for MIRCS

Upon successful completion of the application process a new License to Carry will be issued by the state and will be similar to the driver's licenses issued by the state. This photo ID will be mailed back to the issuing police department. The applicant will be contacted and at the time he/she arrives to pick up the license the individuals fingerprints will be checked again.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Mine was mailed to my house by the Danvers.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Depends on the town, if your town has MIRCS, it comes from the state, to the town, to you.

If your town does not have MIRCS, it is done at the local level. I thought there was some push to get MIRCS printers out to the towns somewhere down the line? Anyone know?


----------

